# OLD Excelsior Schwinn found in rafters---tell me what I have



## Fritz1699 (May 28, 2014)

I found an old schwinn hanging in the rafters of my Mother-in-laws garage.  The head plate says Excelsior X.  Serial # G75888.

I think it is Pre-WWII....Pics are below

What do have?---Is it worth anything?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 28, 2014)

*Looks like a 1941 Schwinn DX*

A plain Jane bike - OR - one missing it's tank & rack - clean it - grease it & ride it


----------



## jpromo (May 28, 2014)

I agree, '41 DX. Judging by wear marks, it had a tank originally. It's got a Troxel deluxe saddle too; did these ever come on any DX model? Especially this late? If that's incorrect, you could find a buyer easily and get a correct one while still being ahead some $$.


----------



## IRMB (May 28, 2014)

Fritz1699 said:


> I found an old schwinn hanging in the rafters of my Mother-in-laws garage.  The head plate says Excelsior X.  Serial # G75888.
> 
> I think it is Pre-WWII....Pics are below
> 
> ...



 As mentioned in my note to you - that is perfect Clunker fodder. Those frames are popular with the clunker crowd.

I'd be happy to take it off your hands for a fair price


----------



## bike (May 28, 2014)

*considering ~75 years old*

not bad!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynotch (May 28, 2014)

*I'll tell you what you have there*

You have a great start to the classic bike hobby. Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## jpromo (May 28, 2014)

It's got that perfect level of patina which may polish up supremely well.


----------



## Fritz1699 (May 31, 2014)

Update---I have pulled the crank and it is stamped with "41".  Did Schwinn make bikes during WWII?  I assume the bike is either a 1941 or 1942


----------



## rollfaster (May 31, 2014)

*Dead on 41.*

If that crank is original to the bike, and it looks to be, it's a 41. I just picked up and now sold a 40 dx. Crank stamped 41.


----------



## Curtis68 (May 31, 2014)

*Looks to me....*

It looks to me like you have a really nice bike that will clean up well and be a great rider.  Time to bust out 0000 steel wool, WD40 and OA and get to cleaning.  If you clean it up make sure you take a lot of before and after pics.  You will be amazed at how well some of these old bikes clean up.  Nice score,


----------



## rollfaster (May 31, 2014)

*I totally agree...*



Curtis68 said:


> It looks to me like you have a really nice bike that will clean up well and be a great rider.  Time to bust out 0000 steel wool, WD40 and OA and get to cleaning.  If you clean it up make sure you take a lot of before and after pics.  You will be amazed at well well some of these old bikes clean up.  Nice score,




That's exactly what I'd suggest with this bike, will have great results. Rob.


----------



## Fritz1699 (Jun 1, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance, but what is "OA" for a cleaning?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 1, 2014)

*Oa is ....*



Fritz1699 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is "OA" for a cleaning?




Olaxic acid or wood bleach. Found at any hardware store.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 1, 2014)

When you buy it as wood bleach, it's really expensive / lb.  You can buy a much bigger bag through some bulk vendors for the same price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OXALIC-ACID...614?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a82ac1c06

A 12 oz. tub through Amazon.com will run you $14.99.  

http://www.amazon.com/Savogran-1050...F8&qid=1401666238&sr=8-4&keywords=wood+bleach

Your choice.  $14.99  for 12 oz. or $15.69 for 80 oz., your choice


----------



## Fritz1699 (Jun 1, 2014)

Cool---thanks everyone---I will post new pics when I am done cleaning her up


----------

